# Best coatings to use for kitchen remodeling.



## ultimatetouch (Mar 26, 2008)

We are remodeling a couple of kitchens and just wanted to get some expert advice. What coatings do you recommend for the walls and ceilings and why. What finish for the paint and what primer for the bare drywall? Thanks.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ultimatetouch said:


> We are remodeling a couple of kitchens and just wanted to get some expert advice. .


 You are not an expert?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

It's pretty open there ultimate
Pretty much as open as "what's the best paint" type of question
Once you are into the premium product lines from BM, SW, P, C...etc...then it's a Ford/Chevy/import thing

Go with something washable

If there's mold/mold issues or customer concerns about washing, use a K&B

Depends on the customer, really

Primer too...just use the premium primer from whichever brand paint you are going to use

Unless there are specific issues to address, real or customer imagined, it's pretty open


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I kitchens I usually recommend a Semi gloss. Because you can give it a good scrub but it won't completely blind you when you turn the light on. Now if they are using a dark color you may want to scale that back to satin. As far as brand, well do you like ford or chevy?


----------



## ultimatetouch (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought many would say semigloss. I'm just not a big fan of it the shine. I dont want to look like I could ice skate on the walls. I am tinking eggshell or satin.

What brands do you guys prefer? We usually stick with Benjamin Moore.

To answer the one guys question, yes I am an expert. Does that mean that I should stop listening to what other think?


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't listen to thag he probably didnt read that your not a painter and that unless him or someone else he knows can only post for advice!!! I would use BM aura's eggshell or matte finish...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ultimatetouch said:


> I thought many would say semigloss. I'm just not a big fan of it the shine. I dont want to look like I could ice skate on the walls. I am tinking eggshell or satin.


Go with an eggshell or satin, Just like the others, I would recommend a semi gloss but, have used satin for those who didn't want that shine kinda look.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> Don't listen to thag he probably didnt read that your not a painter and that unless him or someone else he knows can only post for advice!!!...


:gun_bandana:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Go with an eggshell or satin, Just like the others, I would recommend a semi gloss but, have used satin for those who didn't want that shine kinda look.


Ditto, Semi really is the way to go though.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow...I have not used semi-gloss on a wall in....well...over 15 years anyway
I'm not saying it's wrong, it does clean up well... it's just I haven't seen that in ages
...except to paint over it anyway
Is that a regional thing or something?


----------



## MattCoops (Mar 28, 2008)

Second that. Haven't done a semi gloss on interior wall in forever.
Everyone wants eggshell.
Our recommendation is ol' Ben Moore - Regal - Eggshell - in whichever flavor you desire.

Haven't used the new Aura yet. Probably won't either.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, most homeowners want a matte finish, some eggshell, and no one wants satin or semi-gloss on walls.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Wow...I have not used semi-gloss on a wall in....well...over 15 years anyway
> I'm not saying it's wrong, it does clean up well... it's just I haven't seen that in ages
> ...except to paint over it anyway
> Is that a regional thing or something?


I am with you slick haven't used semi in years, hell I don't even use it for trim now if I don't have too, satin way to go. If your using BM then their Pearl Line would be fine.


----------



## spectrum (Apr 27, 2007)

My favorite for Kitchen and bathroom walls would be an eggshell Alkyd (oil base) wall paint, although they are increasingly impossible to find with current VOC regulations. I beleive MAB still offers a low gloss alkyd. I feel the low gloss oil finish is the best looking and most scrubbable wall paint. Second to that, California Products 2010 Super Scrub ceramic is great. It has an antimicrobial additive as well. Finally, we are really liking the Benjamin Moore AURA series, available in Matte, Eggshell and Satin.


----------

